# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Tell me about shaving my chest hair with hair clippers

## LucidFlanders

Will it grow back thicker like it will if you shave? or will it be normal but still grow back?

----------


## DuB

Hair doesn't really grow back thicker when you shave it. Shave away my friend.

----------


## LucidFlanders

It does when you use a razor. Anyway, thanks.

----------


## DuB

Oh, well of course. Obviously I was referring to when you shave with a kitchen knife. Shaving with a razor, on the other hand, is a completely different story.

----------


## Evolventity

From what I've read on other sites, hair will not grow back thicker or longer using a razor either, which I find to be true. 
Anyway, why would you want to shave your chest hair? Keep it!

----------


## ninja9578

How could hair possibly grow back thicker?  Hair doesn't grow from random places, they grow from follicles, which are set in place at birth.  Absolutely NOTHING will make extra hair grow.

Girls like shaved chests, thats why.

----------


## Spartiate

> Girls like shaved chests, thats why.



Depends.

----------


## Seroquel

Lol Op, it's a myth that hair will grow back thicker after a shave.

----------


## Spartiate

People don't specify that hair grows back temporarily coarser since the "shaved" end is larger than a standard hair...  So yes you will appear more "hairy" for a short period of time if you shave.

----------


## LucidFlanders

> From what I've read on other sites, hair will not grow back thicker or longer using a razor either, which I find to be true. 
> Anyway, why would you want to shave your chest hair? Keep it!



Some girls love men with hairy chests but the ones i've seen have less hair then i do, i have too thick of hair and it's long so it's better i get rid of it. My whole stomach has hair all over it going all the way around my body, but my back has patches. I may try and get laser treatment one day. I have way too much hair, and yeah...girls wont like it. I hate body hair, i wish all the hair i could have is the goatee i got.

----------


## slayer

I have a little patch of hair on my chest. Felt good shaving it.

----------


## DeletePlease

If shaving/cutting causes a blunt end rather than a tapered end, then doesn't that, in a sense, leave you with thicker hair? Since the tip isn't fine and tapered, that means it's flat and thick like the then shaft/midsection so even when it grows out again, it's slightly thicker than if you had left it uncut and tapered. Right? Say if OP shaved the left side of his chest but not his right, at first the the hair on the left would seem thicker because it's coarse and blunt at the tip. But when it grows longer, won't it _still_ be blunt at the tip, leaving it to appear slightly thicker than the untouched hair on the right? 

Also, would the hair on the left eventually catch up to the hair on the right in terms of growth and length? I assume it would since hair seems to stop growing (or significantly slow down at least) after a certain point, and if that's the case, why is that?

Fucking hair, how does it work?

----------


## Evolventity

Booo. Fuck anyone wouldn't want to be with you because of your body hair. 
But hey, if you have a problem with your natural body, so be it, do what you want.

----------


## no-Name

> Booo. Fuck anyone wouldn't want to be with you because of your body hair.



it's not about other people. it's about doing what you want. 




> But hey, if you have a problem with your natural body, so be it, do what you want.



if you've got a problem with your natural toe/finger-nails, so be it
got a problem with your natural facial hair
your natural far/near-sightedness

----------


## Evolventity

> it's not about other people. it's about doing what you want. 
> 
> if you've got a problem with your natural toe/finger-nails, so be it
> got a problem with your natural facial hair
> your natural far/near-sightedness



Not exactly..hence the mention of OTHER girls.
and I have no problem with any of those!  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

> Depends.



No, it doesn't.  Don't get me wrong, they do like the look of it.  Women go nuts for the Bear Grylls or Mike Rowe, but they won't lick hairy chests.  Licking chests leads to licking belly, which leads to you know what

----------


## LucidFlanders

My chest area looks much better now.  :smiley:

----------


## DeletePlease

Why must you all ignore my plight? D:

Congratulations LucidFlanders, I'm proud of you.

----------

